# Question about option 40 contract



## H. Harper (Jun 25, 2016)

Hello I am hoping to be an Ranger but I had some questions. I had intended to sign on as a standard 11x infantryman and work my way up through airborne school, ranger school, and then RASP. However after reading a little on this site it seems that I would be better off getting an option 40 contract? Basically what I'm wondering is which way would be better at getting me into the 75th, how are they different, and any other pieces of information I should know about them. If someone would help me out I'd appreciate it.


----------



## RUBSUMLOTION (Jun 26, 2016)

An option 40 contract is the most direct path to the Ranger Regiment. So unless you want to deal with a lot of BS trying to get airborne and Ranger school at another unit, then trying to get RASP after they spent all those resources to get you to those schools, an option 40 is the way to go.


----------



## H. Harper (Jun 26, 2016)

Ah I see... thank you for the information. Personally not a big fan of getting bogged down in unnecessary BS, so I think I'll shoot for the option 40. Many thanks sir.


----------

